# sikkens



## PainterDoug (Feb 11, 2012)

Is there any tricks to application of sikkens , Looking at a cedar sided house to re-coat , Is it to thick to spay ?
Does the old finish need stripped prior to application of the new or is a good cleaning enough?
Any advice would be great.
Thanks


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

What I've done in the past was roll it on with a Wooster, and back brush it. Sikkens has had to re-formulate to comply with the me VOC ratings. If its an oil Sikkens, walk away, causethe latex stain won't stick, unless you completely strip all the old stain off. I'd still be worried about the refunds in the wood though

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

PainterDoug said:


> Is there any tricks to application of sikkens , Looking at a cedar sided house to re-coat , Is it to thick to spay ?
> Does the old finish need stripped prior to application of the new or is a good cleaning enough?
> Any advice would be great.
> Thanks


It would depend on what is currently on the siding. If you are referring to the translucent finish then I think you would probably need to be going over a similar finish. I've only used it either on bare wood or on jobs previously done with Sikkens, but I would ask your dealer to make sure.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I've sprayed and back brushed tons of the log and siding and the 123. It's .. not pleasant to spray, but it does fine. 
Sikkens is not really supposed to be used as a top coat over other products, so technically previous coatings should be stripped.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

I've worked with this product alot. I would never put this product on anything but bare wood or previously had sikkens on it. Definitely strip. Also stir this product alot or else you get a very inconsistent look.


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

The trick is in the cleaning, not the application. Sikkens requires a tsp scrub cleaning prior to a new maintenance coating. If there is any bare substrate it will require 2 coats, but if the coating is intact you can do 1 coat. I back brush logs, or log siding, with a webster (yes, the round cobweb duster). 

Also, Storm Systems has a new semi-solid in a satin sheen that they claim can go over sikkens, and was developed to compete directly with it at about half of the price. I haven't used it, but it might be worth looking in to.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Hines Painting said:


> The trick is in the cleaning, not the application. Sikkens requires a tsp scrub cleaning prior to a new maintenance coating. If there is any bare substrate it will require 2 coats, but if the coating is intact you can do 1 coat. I back brush logs, or log siding, with a webster (yes, the round cobweb duster).
> 
> Also, Storm Systems has a new semi-solid in a satin sheen that they claim can go over sikkens, and was developed to compete directly with it at about half of the price. I haven't used it, but it might be worth looking in to.



Perhaps you should specify which Sikkens you're referring to, since some Sikkens, like the SRD, specifically state NOT to ever apply more than 1 coat.


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

Yes one coat I left that out excellent point


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I haven't used this stuff in several years, but I'm gonna be putting the Cetol 1, 23 on a cottage in a few days.

A few years ago these guys removed a bunch of their oil products which is a little nerve wracking since the only thing you're supposed to put on Sikkens is Sikkens. Thankfully they brought back the oil version, despite the fact that I hate using any oil based products.

I've never used the SRD, one coat version. How long before you can apply a maintenance coat?


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I haven't used this stuff in several years, but I'm gonna be putting the Cetol 1, 23 on a cottage in a few days.
> 
> A few years ago these guys removed a bunch of their oil products which is a little nerve wracking since the only thing you're supposed to put on Sikkens is Sikkens. Thankfully they brought back the oil version, despite the fact that I hate using any oil based products.
> 
> I've never used the SRD, one coat version. How long before you can apply a maintenance coat?



As soon as the old coating is able to accept it. Tested by adding drops of water to the deck, wait about a minute, and see if the water absorbs or if it still beads. Problem even with this test though is that there's bound to be areas still beading, no matter how well/fast water absorbs during testing, and it's these areas, (the areas where water still beads), that will be most prone to failure after re-coating, since the film-forming nature of SRD can be problematic with peeling/flaking.


----------

